# Zebra decay knob keeps moving by itself?!



## GNP (Jan 1, 2021)

Hello,

has any Zebra owner experienced having the Decay knob in Env 1 moving by itself, for no apparent reason, during playback in Cubase??

I've checked and double checked to make sure there's no "hidden" MIDI signal triggering that knob.

To get a better idea of what I'm referring to, attached is a jpg screenshot.

Anyone? This is driving me seriously nuts.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 1, 2021)

You're using an old version of Zebra, download the newest one (10409).
And then try again


----------



## GNP (Jan 1, 2021)

Ah so just to confirm, this is indeed a bug in the older version of Zebra?

Thanks, I'll go get the latest one now I guess. Thanks again!


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 1, 2021)

GNP said:


> Ah so just to confirm, this is indeed a bug in the older version of Zebra?


I actually don't know. But they fixed quite some things since 9436, and always better to first try the latest version.




__





Zebra2 Release Notes | u-he


Zebra2 - Wireless modular synth with a unique sound design concept and workflow. A workhorse synth with a huge library



u-he.com


----------



## GNP (Jan 1, 2021)

I just found out why the Decay knob on Zebra keeps moving by itself.

I once downloaded a Zebra LEMUR template by a great guy that allows you to control zebra via Lemur. His name is also Hans something (NOT Z), lolol

The catch though, is that his Lemur for Zebra overwrites a zebra operations files named : "com.u-he.Zebra2.midiassign.txt"

That's what was causing the Decay knob to move by itself. After I deleted this file, and reinstalled a fresh Zebra, the problem is now gone.

Hope this helps others who may have treaded the same path.


----------

